# Pikachu's Outside Adventure



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

AND My personal favorite:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, that crest! Beautiful pictures  looks like Pikachu enjoyed the time outside.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

SoCalTiels said:


> Wow, that's crest! Beautiful pictures  looks like Pikachu enjoyed the time outside.


She has the fullest crest of any 'tiel I've ever seen. I love it! She's really petite so she makes up for it with the length and fullness of her crest ^^

ied:


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow such a gorgeous crest. It makes ME jealous


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She's amazing!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Fredandiris said:


> Wow such a gorgeous crest. It makes ME jealous


Lol! She's my beautiful baby girl


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

How's she's wearing the harness and especially in the last photo she's very *SWAG*


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like she had a great time. I hope to get a harness or flight suit soon. The pictures made me more eager to do it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Pikachu is beautiful!  And she looks so relaxed.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree about the lovely crest ! lovely girl aha, enjoyed seeing the pics especially in the tree!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute! How long did it take for her to get used to the harness?


----------



## cheekyfellow (Aug 31, 2014)

beautiful bird! i bought my tiel a harness but could not get it on him! wish i could take him outside like that


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely, lovely tiel!! Loving that crest!  It looks your little one had fun!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> So cute! How long did it take for her to get used to the harness?


Well I've had her since she was weaned and I've always messed around touching under her wings and pulling them out and such and so she's very used to all the handling involved. The harness itself took a couple months wearing it every once in a while before she stopped messing with it. I don't think she knew how to move her feathers to comfortable positions and she was always trying to slip her feet up under the harness to perch on it. But now she gets the hang of things and doesn't seem to mind. She still bites at it every so often, but then, she really doesn't wear it all that often.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! I never tire of seeing photos of our feathered friends outdoors!


----------

